# 1998 frontier charging problems



## BBbgun (Jun 12, 2005)

Hello,
im having an on going problem with charging sytem i changed the alternator 3 times and the battery and still the same problem. it barly charges at 12.99volts with no load and 11.99volts at a draw. im stuck anyone have an idea what i can try next? :wtf:


----------



## BBbgun (Jun 12, 2005)

should i get my alternator directly from Nissan?
I have tried those rebuilts could i have got a bad alternator 3 times in a row?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

BBbgun said:


> Hello,
> im having an on going problem with charging sytem i changed the alternator 3 times and the battery and still the same problem. it barly charges at 12.99volts with no load and 11.99volts at a draw. im stuck anyone have an idea what i can try next? :wtf:


Have you had the alternator(s) tested? Auto parts shops will often do that for free. Actually, most of them will test the entire charging system for free. Are you 100% sure the belt is tight enough? Has any work been done to the wiring recently? Maybe something wasn't hooked back up correctly.


----------



## SCarlblom1 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Charging*

I work at Kragen auto, and every store should have a testing device that will check the battery, alternator, and starter, and they'll do it for free. Another thing is, do you have a large sterio system or something of the sort that is drawing a lot of power? You may just need a higher-output alternator to keep up with the demand for power.


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

I would go with the Nissan reman alterbator, I have seen too many aftermarket alternator that are junk stiaght off the shelf. Last month I put 4 on a hardbody that a cust supplied till I got one that charged, then the good one had a bearing noise.


----------

